# 72g planted bowfront



## Verminaard (Dec 4, 2003)

here it is


----------



## Verminaard (Dec 4, 2003)

I will update every so often- still need to play with my camera to get a larger picture-


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Well I can tell that you definately had a plan with this tank... very nice. Other then the foreground I would say the tank looks a couple months old.  

I cant wait to see the future of this tank... hard to tell all the plants from that photo size... what ya got in there ?


----------



## Verminaard (Dec 4, 2003)

From left to right the plants are:
wisteria, cabomba carolinia(back), red myro(mid),red tiger lotus(mid), alternatha telanthera(back), baby tears(mid),ludwigia repens(back), cypt. wendtii(mid), mayaca fluviatilis(mid), lloydiella(back), rotala indica(back), another crypt wendtii(mid), and glossostigma slowly materializing in the foreground. I am really going to try to take some better pictures, as I was having some difficulty resizing the pictures under 75k and still having some detail--any suggestions would be appreciated. thanks for the comments......


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Im not sure what photo program you use but normally they ask you about photo "quality" just before saving... set that to "low" and it should keep a 500 pixel width photo in the parameters for posting.
Lowering the quality does not effect the photo much for viewing, its more for printing the photo :wink:

You aint messin around huh? Impressive listing of plants ya got there... NOW Im even more curious, I never heard of _"lloydiella"_... here I come Mr.Google  

How long has this been planted?


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

OK.... silly me !

I never new the scientific name of Pond Penny... its a nice looking plant when its very healthy. Grows fast :wink:


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Please fiddle around with your camera and post more pics!! :wink: 

I am very interested in getting a better look!

Mike


----------



## Ace (Dec 10, 2003)

I am wondering how do you guys do that kind of black background.....place the aquarium in a dark room?? :?


----------



## fishyboy (Nov 16, 2003)

prob paint


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

whoa, absoultely gorgeous


----------



## Verminaard (Dec 4, 2003)

I took the photos at night-I have a cap on the top of the tank. I tried for an hour or so to figure out a way to get the pictures to come out better(while staying under the 75k). Cant do much better with the camera I have (Sony dsc-p50). However i did take a few pics today of either side to show a little more detail.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

Momotaro said:


> Please fiddle around with your camera and post more pics!! :wink:
> 
> I am very interested in getting a better look!
> 
> Mike


Me Too!!


----------



## Verminaard (Dec 4, 2003)

maybe this is better of the whole tank??


----------



## hypsophrys (Nov 16, 2003)

Verminaard, pm me, and I'll give you my email address. You can send me a few pics (big as you've got), and I'll mess around with the JPEG compression, then post the larger pics.

Ian


----------



## Verminaard (Dec 4, 2003)

Finally took some pics of the tank. Its a little sparse after a heavy amount of pruning yesterday. Hopefully these pics come out better than the ones before.


----------



## Verminaard (Dec 4, 2003)

That seems a little better- I still need to play with the focus. Anyone out there have any tips for sony cybershot cameras? 

I got two bunches of this on monday-rotala magenta


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Looking good Verm!!

Mike


----------



## Verminaard (Dec 4, 2003)

Thanks Mike, I really have enjoyed the crystal clear water after your help with the uv sterilizer and surface extractor...I sure wish I could take better pictures


----------



## Knetter (Nov 4, 2003)

Awesome dude! Can't wait to see the foreground fully covered!


----------



## Verminaard (Dec 4, 2003)

OK I think I am finally getting this figured for better results...I know its the same picture that I posted yesterday it just looks so much better.


----------



## Verminaard (Dec 4, 2003)

A look at the mess underneath


----------



## Knetter (Nov 4, 2003)

I like the beautiful contrast of the fine leaved diffornis on the left.


----------



## Verminaard (Dec 4, 2003)

Knetter said:


> I like the beautiful contrast of the fine leaved diffornis on the left.


Thanks- It really has taken off. I will post a update as soon as the alternantha reineckii is visible behind the (still forming) hemianthus micranthemoides. I am trying to get the hemianthus to grow like a hedge and extend it in front of the rotala magenta and reineckii. I think its bright green will do nicely to contrast the red of the other two background plants there. As I said before I really hacked a lot of this tank earlier this week. It will be nice to see it shapes up here in a couple weeks.


----------



## Verminaard (Dec 4, 2003)

Added eusteralis stellata, ammania gracilis, lobelia cardinalis (dwarf var.) and heteranthera zosterfolia. These had all been added early last week. The ammania gracilis and stargrass both arrived in pretty bad shape but are turning around nicely. I think once everything grows in a bit more it will look pretty nice. I ordered a new hydor in line heater today, Ive had trouble with my current heater maintaining a constant temp.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

i'm so jealous dude...... =)


----------



## Knetter (Nov 4, 2003)

WOW!! nice growth! Your foreground is now fully covered now and looks VERY cool...i like the lobelia street you've planned on the left. It is a step to the jungle.


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

I definately love the glosso in the foreground. Looks great now that it's grown in, can't wait to see what it turns into next, keep us updated with pics! 

Matt


----------



## katymay (Feb 2, 2004)

Verm, thanks for the updates. The tank looks incredible. Just out of curiosity...do you use tap water or RO water? The temp. is quite a bit lower than mine...I'm wondering if that's part of your success? 
I don't know. I've been trying to figure out how to get my tank to grow healthier. I second the others' comments...I'm super jealous.


----------



## Verminaard (Dec 4, 2003)

Thanks for the complements all-I really have learned so much from this forum and appreciate all the encouragement. Katy- I use tap water. I keep this tank at 77-79F. I have a pair of rams that like the warmer water.
I think one thing that has helped (besides this forum) is keeping a very close eye on my nutrient balance. I have been dosing each nutrient individually (and TMG and Kent micros) and find that it is by far the best way to dose ferts.


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Jan 25, 2004)

Very nice tank! roud:


----------



## mad about fish (Nov 17, 2003)

love the foreground  
keep it up the tank looks great :!:


----------



## nimmie (Jan 22, 2004)

Great tank :wink:


----------



## geodiscus (Feb 7, 2004)

Wow....You have to get that baby in the gallery! I love the nice lawn you have!


----------



## pixelcrayon (Mar 24, 2004)

GREAT TANK. hope my glosso wll grow in like that.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

what is the key to glosso growing like that? is it light? is it co2? is it substrate?


----------



## Verminaard (Dec 4, 2003)

hubbahubbahehe said:


> what is the key to glosso growing like that? is it light? is it co2? is it substrate?


I think a combination of light intensity, ample amounts of co2, substrate, and patience. It took a long time for it to look nice believe me. It was growing vertically and horizontally for a while and I eventually ripped all of the vertical growth out and after about 2 months the horizontal growth had grown in completely. I almost ripped it out when it was really looking scraggly. I just decided to let it go and see what happens, thats where the patience came in.


----------



## Verminaard (Dec 4, 2003)

Added myriophyllum mattogrossense this week. Ammania gracilis and stargrass both doing very well. Removed old heater and added a hydor 300w inline heater. I am definitely impressed with this heater keeps accuracy between .2F. I am a little disappointed in the eusteralis stellata. It was nice and red at the tips at first, but now is somewhat pale in appearance. I have been faithful in TMG doses as well as a daily macronutrient dose. Anyone have any suggestions as to get it to redden up a bit?


----------



## nornicle (Dec 29, 2003)

absolutely stunning! :shock:


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

The addition of the _Myriophyllum matogrossense_ added nice contrast to the plants in the same area. I've been leaning towards replacing my ambulia with that stuff for some time now. It is very pretty.

Having no experience with stellata, I don't really have much to offer in the way of how to redden it up. The only sure-fire way I've found to make the red plants redder  is to get em more light. I was disappointed with my ludwegia until it grew closer to the light, and now is a dark maroon.

Good luck! And ,as before, beautiful tank. You should write an article on how to grow glosso .


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

great shots, well designed. 

Paul


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

hey Verminaard, how long have you been in the hobby? 

is this your first tank?


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

I can't locate the myriophyllum, where did you plant it in the tank? Keep an eye on that stuff. It is a weed and a half! You HAVE to keep trimming it or it will turn into a very messy entwined growth.

I don't know why people still grow the regular stellata, the broadlead var. colors up much better and grows with less stress. The only key I've heard for stellata is to keep the micros up, which you are doing. It's not one of the plants that you are supposed to NO3 starve to get them to turn red.


----------



## Beto de Novo (Apr 6, 2004)

Verm, I'd like to join all the guys ahead of me:: you just did a great job there.. Actually I'm planning to set up a very similar tank (regarding size and wattage of light) -- can you give me a hint what ppm of CO2 do you use? also I'm very interested how you dose nutrients, because so far everythin I read was about "net fertilizing"..

Thanks for the input and congrats again on your job..


----------



## Verminaard (Dec 4, 2003)

Thanks so much for the complements guys I appreciate it.

Hubba- I have been keeping fish since I was about 12 (im 25 now). I began to be a little more serious about it in the past 3-4 years. I had kept african cichlid tanks for a while but always wanted a nice planted tank. I like the challenge in keeping planted tanks. There is so much that goes into it, water chemistry, aquascaping, time, money. Plus, its just a lot of fun learning about everything at a place like this, everybodys nice and helpful. This is probably my fourth or fifth tank centered around plants. This is my first high light, co2 tank.

Murphy-The myriophyllum is next to the lobelia short form on the left. I just acquired the stellata a few weeks back. The broadleaf stellata doesnt have nearly the same appearance (IMO) as regular stellata. I like a good challenge anyway...

Beto- I run co2 a bit high around 30-35ppm. I dose Tropica Master Grow 25ml 2x weekly (after 30% water changes). I dose Kent botanica micro 1 tablespoon daily. I also dose KNO3 dry as needed (lately about 1 teaspoon+ daily.) [/quote]

I will be adding some ludwigia arcuata (narrow leaf ludwigia) later this week. I think it would help to break up the space between the myriophyllum and the baby tears (in front of the telanthera reineckii). Ill post some pictures when I am done.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

Verminaard said:


> Thanks so much for the complements guys I appreciate it.
> 
> Hubba- I have been keeping fish since I was about 12 (im 25 now). I began to be a little more serious about it in the past 3-4 years. I had kept african cichlid tanks for a while but always wanted a nice planted tank. I like the challenge in keeping planted tanks. There is so much that goes into it, water chemistry, aquascaping, time, money. Plus, its just a lot of fun learning about everything at a place like this, everybodys nice and helpful. This is probably my fourth or fifth tank centered around plants. This is my first high light, co2 tank.
> 
> ...


I will be adding some ludwigia arcuata (narrow leaf ludwigia) later this week. I think it would help to break up the space between the myriophyllum and the baby tears (in front of the telanthera reineckii). Ill post some pictures when I am done.[/quote]

Verm, you are sooo right, Everyone here is real nice...it's a true blessing and everyday I'm thankful for such a great forum as theplantedtank.net. It's easily one of the best forums out there.


----------



## Beto de Novo (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the fast reply.. But 30 ppm of CO2? Geez, you give a mask to those fishes of yours?


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Beto de Novo said:


> Thanks for the fast reply.. But 30 ppm of CO2? Geez, you give a mask to those fishes of yours?


I run 30ppm all the time with no issue. :shock:


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Verminaard said:


> Thanks so much for the complements guys I appreciate it.
> 
> Murphy-The myriophyllum is next to the lobelia short form on the left. I just acquired the stellata a few weeks back. The broadleaf stellata doesnt have nearly the same appearance (IMO) as regular stellata. I like a good challenge anyway...


I'm sorry but I still don't see Myriophylum matogrossense. I do see something that looks like Limnophila gigantea or some other Limnophila. Could you give us a close up of that plant?


----------



## Verminaard (Dec 4, 2003)

SCMurphy said:


> I'm sorry but I still don't see Myriophylum matogrossense. I do see something that looks like Limnophila gigantea or some other Limnophila. Could you give us a close up of that plant?


With my lacking photography skills it does look like limnophila. Maybe this helps......


----------



## markstr (Jul 5, 2003)

Don't know if this helps but from what I saw on another post
is that this plant like the Traces..
Low in this and less Reds.......................
Good plant to base upon appearance.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Ok. Now I see it. Keep it trimmed back because it is a MONSTER weed. I had some that turned into a tangled ball over night.

Mark, I figure you are talking about the E. stellata, yes it likes the micros.


----------



## Hop (Mar 27, 2004)

I'm envious! Nice tank


----------



## Verminaard (Dec 4, 2003)

Well, It came time to do a hack job. The eusteralis stellata is beginning to redden up after I have been dosing a bit over on micros finally. I added ludwigia arcuata (narrow leaf ludwigia) today, in front of the myriophyllum. I will post more photos as things fill in.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Not many tanks can still look really good after such a severe trimming. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Flame Angel (Apr 15, 2004)

It's amazing to see how well this tank has transformed from beginning to where it is now. It looks beautiful. My hat's off to you, sir


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

That is a beautiful bed of glosso... finest Ive seen in some time... :wink: 

Nice job grooming !


----------



## Verminaard (Dec 4, 2003)

Thanks for the positive feedback guys....I have been working on trying to reshape things a bit for the future when they grow in. I think it will really be something to see when it all grows a bit more. I have been trying to prune the baby tears a bit shorter as it seems to grow prolifically in its current location. I added a nice clump of rotala wallichi between the baby tears and the stargrass. I have switched from using Kent Botanica Micro to Seachem Flourish and have been dosing 5ml a day. Amazingly this tank is going through about a teaspoon of KNO3 a day. Is this a typical amount of KNO3 to be dosing daily??? I will repost in a couple weeks with some new pics....


----------



## Verminaard (Dec 4, 2003)

Havent had any luck getting the coloration I was looking for with the eusteralis stellata. Maybe there is something I am missing? Here are my water parameters and fert regime:

po4: . 75PPM
no3: 10PPM
ph: 7.1PPM
kh: 14
gh: 15


5ml Flourish Daily
25ML Tropica Master Grow weekly


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

I would increase your PO4 to about 1.5 ppm. Also, dosing some flourish iron might help. I does flourish and flourish iron daily in my 29 gallon tank.


----------



## Verminaard (Dec 4, 2003)

What is the recommended doses for flourish iron? Is there any other nutrients in flourish iron or is just soluble fe??


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I don't recall the recommended dosage but I dose 2ml a day in my 40G. I've never noticed any problems.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

it is just soluble Fe, I dose about 1-1.5 ml daily in my 29 gallon tank.


----------



## Verminaard (Dec 4, 2003)

I am thinking of pulling out all the glossostigma and adding lilaeopsis. I am tired of pulling the glosso up and keeping it from taking over the tank. I really like the look of lilaeopsis-it seems to give a more natural and possibly more aged look to a tank. Has anyone had any experiences with this plant? I know that it is a slow grower but with my wattage I wouldnt think that it would take a very long time. Any thoughts??


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

I like it, it spreads slowly to start but then it will pick up steam and fill in all the area that you give it. The idea that it is a slow grower comes from the problem that most of it sold is grown emersed and you have to wait for it to transform to its aquatic form before it does well.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I like the Glosso Verm. I think almost all foreground plants require a ton of work whether it is Glosso, Riccia or Micranthemoides. I feel you kind of "pick your poison".

If you don't like the way it looks, than change it for sure! If it is a matter of work....they are all work! :wink: 

Mike


----------



## Verminaard (Dec 4, 2003)

Momotaro said:


> If you don't like the way it looks, than change it for sure! If it is a matter of work....they are all work! :wink:


A valid point. I spent about an hour and a half working on the glosso over the weekend. It makes me happy to look over and see the tank look so nice. Sometimes I forget these tanks are a labor of love. Thanks for the reminder.....BTW im keepin the glosso, it looks pretty good now anyway (after the trim). I also am now adding flourish iron to my fert regime. How much do you all dose? I was thinking about 3ml daily in my 72g. Sound about right?


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I have flourish iron, but I am afraid of causing algae problems. It is a 55 gallon with mostly fast growers and every square inch is planted. Everything is growing well and there there is virtually no algae. Would I do more harm than good by adding iron?


----------



## Verminaard (Dec 4, 2003)

Urkevitz said:


> I have flourish iron, but I am afraid of causing algae problems. It is a 55 gallon with mostly fast growers and every square inch is planted. Everything is growing well and there there is virtually no algae. Would I do more harm than good by adding iron?


I would think, if anything, you would be ok with adding a little extra fe. I wouldnt say that even an excessive fe content (+10mg/l) would cause you any extra algal trouble. If you are nervous to add iron, then do so slowly and keep track of what transpires. Keep a journal. You can always refer back to what may or may not have worked for you in the past. Since we cant rely heavily on an fe test kit, we have to just keep a close eye on the tank itself.


----------



## Verminaard (Dec 4, 2003)

I have been doing some rethinking on this tank. Here is a shot of it before:


----------



## Verminaard (Dec 4, 2003)

I pulled all the glossostigma out, gave the ammania gracilis stand in the corner a bit more room to breath, moved the lobelia cardinalis to frame the ammania gracilis, added some limnophila hippuroides (gratila officinalis) between ammania and alternantha, moved myriophyllum var. green over next to eusteralis stellata. I currently am waiting on a 1/2 ft. matt of lilaeopsis to arrive as well as bunches of rotala macranda, hottonia palustris, ludwigia inclinata var. Cuba, and broad leaf stellata..(I think the nar. var. eusteralis stellata doesnt like my hard water). I know that things are a bit un-scaped at the moment but I have a rough idea of what I am wanting to accomplish in my head, when things start to fill in I will post again.......


----------



## Verminaard (Dec 4, 2003)

Another shot of its current status:


----------



## tommyboy22481 (Mar 24, 2004)

Very nice, much more definition to the tank. And I think I like your black gravel (ecco-complete?) better than the glossostigma, which by the way what did you do with?


----------



## geodiscus (Feb 7, 2004)

Wow...Looks alot more open now.I have some Microsword mixed in with my Glosso and It is really a slow grower. I might have had 3 or 4 runners in a 3 month time I am more partial to the Glosso. But my time will come when I will want to switch things up also.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Looks fantastic Verm!


What type of Nesaea species is in the left corner?

Mike


----------



## Verminaard (Dec 4, 2003)

tommyboy22481 said:


> And I think I like your black gravel (ecco-complete?) better than the glossostigma, which by the way what did you do with?


I threw all the glosso out. Theres a few survivors here and there but I dont plan on keeping any more of it. 



geodiscus said:


> I have some microsword mixed in with my glosso and its really a slow grower.


I have read that it is really slow, I think it will give a really nice aged look to the tank. I am prepared to wait I guess....



Momotaro said:


> What type of nesaea species is in the left corner?


It was sold as ammanis gracilis, however it could easily be nesaea pedicellata.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

It looks a heck of a lot like a Nesaea, doesn't it!


Mike


----------



## Verminaard (Dec 4, 2003)

Today I added a long list of somewhat rare plants including: hottonia palustris, broad leaf stellata, ludwigia inclinata var. Cuba, and rotala macranda. Things are still very unbalanced as far as an aquascape but everything is in the right spot (for now, i think) to grow in and look very good.
Most of the new plants are a little hard to see behind the stargrass on the right side but hopefully all will be visible shortly. I have noticed quite a jump in growth after bumping up my ferts a bit to 4ml Flourish, and 3ml Flourish Iron (as well as 20ml TMG weekly). I received some lilaeopsis this week but it arrived in pretty poor shape so I am just going to stick with the glosso for now (what little is left, that is).


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Looking good Verm


----------



## geodiscus (Feb 7, 2004)

nice..... Looks like it will fill in perfectly


----------



## Verminaard (Dec 4, 2003)

After a week or so, all the new plants are doing exceptionally well. I was most concerned with the macrandra, however it seems to be doing very well. I think it likes the extra iron I have been dosing........


----------



## Verminaard (Dec 4, 2003)

Things are beginning to grow in and look a lot better than before. I particularly like the left side of the tank, with all the leaf colors and contrasts going on...Hopefully when the right side fills in more (Broadleaf stellata, ludwiga var. Cuba) things will be a bit more balanced.


----------



## chrisl (May 6, 2004)

A bit dark Verm, but it looks great! Nice placement of plants and good contrasts. What's going to fill in the gap on the right? And what green plant is that on the left side of the Macrandra? Is it two plants?

Chris


----------



## Brennor (Mar 8, 2004)

What is the plant on the bottom left of the tank, I have baught some as I like the shapes of the leaves but I cannt find out what it is.

cheers

Dave


----------



## chrisl (May 6, 2004)

NIce Verm! I like your selection of plants as well.

I have a 75gal, and I'm using 3/4tsp kno3, 1/8tsp MonoPO4 along with 10ml of CSM-B and 5ml's of Flourish...all 3x/wk and a 50% w/c on the weekend. The tank is finally greening up and looking much better at these higher doses. Sounds very similar to your tank's needs.

Chris


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Looking Great like always Verm. I also always love the way your photos look, very professional. Keep up the good work.

Matt


----------



## Verminaard (Dec 4, 2003)

chrisl said:


> What's going to fill in the gap on the right? And what green plant is that on the left side of the Macrandra? Is it two plants?


The gap on the right will be filled with broadleaf eusteralis stellata, ludwigia inclinata var Cuba (which strangely my SAEs have started eating) and myriophyllum matongrossense.On the left of the macranda is hottonia palustris (in the mid ground) and limnophila hippuroides (gratiola off.). I really like the limnophila it is a really beautiful and ornate plant.



Brennor said:


> What is the plant on the bottom left of the tank.


The plants are Lobelia cardinalis (dwarf variety), it grows extremely slow butis still a very interesting plant. Yeah it does sound like we may have a simlar fert regime. I dose 20ml TMG and 3ml each daily of Flourish, and Flourish Iron as well as small amounts of KPO4 and KNO3 throughout the week. I am trying to get things shaped up for the AGA Contest in Sep, however I am a still a long way from where I would feel confortable entering this tank in. Maybe in a couple months I will feel better about it (grow glosso grow!).



Corigan said:


> Looking great like always Verm. I also always love the way your photos look, very professional. Keep up the good work.


Thanks for the complements, I appreciate it.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I love the disctinct groups. Looks great!


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Really like the look of this tank, unlike mine which looks like an organised jungle, this has an element of symmetry that has the hallmarks of a wonderful tank.

Paul


----------



## Verminaard (Dec 4, 2003)

Thanks for the complements guys. I trimmed everything back to roughly the same height and you can begin to see where I have been wanting to go with this tank. One problem however is that my SAEs totally ate my ludwigia inclinata var. Cuba! I saw them munching slowly on it one day and then two days later it was ravaged. They even nip at the myriophyllum mattongrossense enough to where it has trouble growing (yes I know its a weed). In the photos there is now a small gap next to the broadleaf stellata (on the right) where the Cuba used to be. Can anyone suggest something very different and striking in that spot? I have been wanting to replace the lloydia there as well and would like something with a very different leaf shape to contrast with the other plants around it (stargrass, rotala rot., BL stellata).....any suggestions welcome......Thanks


----------



## amanda huggenkiss (Mar 3, 2004)

Verm, your tank always looks so lush! Looks great roud: Sorry I can't think of any suggestions for new plants. Will give it some thought though.

I'm having a similar problem with my SAE's (eating my rotala wallichii). They're gonna be going for a little ride this weekend. :icon_roll


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

That's really unusual fo SAE to eat foliage. I have eight of the little guys, well actually most of mine are now three inches plus. But have never seen them doing that.

Great shots though. You might like to us l. aromatica in the spot that needs filling. Great plant.

Paul


----------



## putty (Nov 19, 2003)

IME SAEs will eat plants when the get big. Small SAEs are very good at eating algae, but I think the big ones get lazy and go for plants.


----------



## Verminaard (Dec 4, 2003)

rumples riot said:


> That's really unusual fo SAE to eat foliage. I have eight of the little guys, well actually most of mine are now three inches plus. But have never seen them doing that.
> 
> Great shots though. You might like to us l. aromatica in the spot that needs filling. Great plant.
> 
> Paul


 Well I have L. aromatica on the left in the tank (next to macrandra) it is a great plant though and have enjoyed watching it growing in.....I have had SAEs eat rotala wallichi, mayaca, and now ludwigia var. Cuba. They have had quite the foliage diet by now I would say. I think thats part of what can make them slightly dangerous: they have a taste for it now.....


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Verm, I think you have one of the 'crispest' tanks on the forum. It is soooo clean; looks like a portrait. I been wonderin what I could do to improve my tank, and I think I may have found the answer looking at yours......thin out my vals .

Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Verminaard (Dec 4, 2003)

*updated photos*

Well its a jungle now......time for a serious/cleaning/trimming. Looks like about three hours of fun ahead of me. Ill post some pictures post-op....


----------



## dennx (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey Verminaard, what is that group of small plants in the front, left side? Your tank is beautiful by the way... I'm using Eco as well and will be blacking out the back of the tank too, so your tank gives me an idea of how mine might look.


----------



## Verminaard (Dec 4, 2003)

dennx said:


> Hey Verminaard, what is that group of small plants in the front, left side?


The plants are lobelia cardinalis dwarf variety. They grow extremely slow, and stay relatively short but are a nice contrast to many other plants.


----------



## Edouard (Apr 30, 2004)

I loved this tank. Did you take any new picture?


----------



## hOAGART (May 13, 2004)

Could you take a pic of the tank as a whole ? I have a 72 as well, and it looks nothing like that


----------



## Coltrain (Jun 9, 2004)

*Awesome*

Beauty looking tank.. definetely inspires envy


----------



## Verminaard (Dec 4, 2003)

Edouard said:


> I loved this tank. Did you take any new picture?


Its definately a jungle right now and I am working on rescaping certain aspects of the tank. Ill post some pictures in a few weeks. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

VERM! Where have you been? We have missed you around here as of late!

Updated pictures are a _MUST_! roud: 

Mike


----------



## Verminaard (Dec 4, 2003)

Momotaro said:


> VERM! Where have you been? We have missed you around here as of late!
> 
> Updated pictures are a _MUST_! roud:
> 
> Mike


Well here is my jungle:


----------



## Edouard (Apr 30, 2004)

Wow! roud: 
Beautifull.

The plants look so healthy and there no visible algea. Really beautifull!
Any other pictures with more details maybe?


----------



## Verminaard (Dec 4, 2003)

I figured after a year or so it was time for an update on this tank. I have overlooked this tank a lot and as a result I lost a few of my unusual plant species like the hottonia palustra, eusteralis stellata, etc. I have turned my attention to it again and would like to restore it to a more presentable state. Here are a few shots of it from today, keep in mind that some of the plant species have just been moved around and have created some open spaces. Once things grow in a bit they will be moved around again......


----------



## skiboarder72 (Oct 13, 2006)

gorgous bow


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Looks great!

Very nice to see you around again, Verm!!!


Mike


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Yah no . . . no kidding! This thread is ancient! 

Just kiddng. Nice update and welcome back!


----------

